# A few more questions. I’m still a mess.



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm trying my third levo. I had taken levothyroxine for 5 1/2 years with no problems till about 2 months ago. I was doing great. Started having problems with my generic, strange side effects. Dr switched me to synthroid but a lower dose. Had side effects. Switched to a lower dose, same. After a week of being off, my symptoms improved. Now we're trying another, Levoxyl. Yesterday was the first dose. Had crazy tension in my jaws... mostly my left side. Wasn't clenching at all but couldn't get them to relax. Pressure in left temple and eye. A few hours later, my heart started racing, terrible jitters and couldn't sleep at all. Just with the first dose, only 25mcg. Is this normal? I've never gotten anxious before with levo. My dr has been recommending Armour. At this point I'm terrified to take anything. I have no problems converting and I'm scared Armour will make me hyper.
Anyone on ndt that had no problems converting?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please share your most recent lab results with ranges.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

They’ve not tested me again. I go back to the dr tomorrow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The first place I would start would be lab's. Changing med's doses or brands without labs is useless - especially when experiencing symptoms.

I also suggest you request an ultrasound of your thyroid to see if there are nodules causing bursts of thyroid hormone to be released - thus your symptoms.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

